# Jackadoodle



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

I seen these advertised WANTING A SMALL DOG WHY NOT TRY A JACKADOODLE?? 3 boys, 3 girls, lovely markings,brindle/white/black/white, wormed. parents can be seen, ready to go, don't molt! £450 

Another cross breed dog that people just simply want to make money out of, would it be a curly haired jackrussell or a smoth coated poodle.
Won't it be better to have either one or the other.
Sorry but to ask such a stupid price only indicates that these people are in it just to make a bit.

Hope I haven't affended anyone .


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

bordercolliepup said:


> I seen these advertised WANTING A SMALL DOG WHY NOT TRY A JACKADOODLE?? 3 boys, 3 girls, lovely markings,brindle/white/black/white, wormed. parents can be seen, ready to go, don't molt! £450
> 
> Another cross breed dog that people just simply want to make money out of, would it be a curly haired jackrussell or a smoth coated poodle.
> Won't it be better to have either one or the other.
> ...


Its a sad world we live in ,as long as people want different things there will be a demand for such a dog! but then in saying that didn't all breeds come along like this??? But i do agree its a sad state of affairs!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

bet they havent made sure there's any health problems


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

not only is there no real need for this cross but the price they are asking is ridiculous, you can buy a pedigree dog for that price of cheaper, a cross like this 5 years ago would have cost you about £50 pounds at the most, perhaps even free to good home, Why do people pay these prices?, if they didnt these breeders wouldnt be able to charge so much


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

It's very sad that "designer" crosses keep appearing like this. People who are wanting to make a quick buck, see it as an ideal way 

I don't think it helps that many magazines/papers etc give them so much publicity, making them even more popular. 

I know that having a rescue dog isn't an option for everyone but there are loads of gorgeous crossbreeds & pure breed dogs needing a home which wouldn't cost half as much and really need a home. 

Ok offa my soapbox now


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Funny ,i was talking to my vet and we were dicussing these cross breeds. He had seen an advert for some first generation Labradoodles with a price tag of £1000 they sold within a couple of days apparently!!, utter madness for a dog that at the end of the day is ultimately a mongrel. Yet we paid just £250 for a trialling/working bred cracking ESS pup (she came over from ireland). She has a great pedigree and her parents were health tested etc. 

I guess if people are willing to pay these silly prices then these muppets are going to keep churning them out.

Ang


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

it all got out of control now since they started it with the lad and poodle
now every one doing it to make money 
years ago they were just mongrels.
some now go for more than ped's 
but as said on other tread 
if the people want to pay it then they must have more money then sense.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Tweedle Dee said:


> Funny ,i was talking to my vet and we were dicussing these cross breeds. He had seen an advert for some first generation Labradoodles with a price tag of £1000 they sold within a couple of days apparently!!, utter madness for a dog that at the end of the day is ultimately a mongrel. Yet we paid just £250 for a trialling/working bred cracking ESS pup (she came over from ireland). She has a great pedigree and her parents were health tested etc.
> 
> I guess if people are willing to pay these silly prices then these muppets are going to keep churning them out.
> 
> Ang


I have a friend who has a toy breed she wanted a home bred pup so bred her first litter which resulted in 2 pups. She was going to sell one, when a prospective new owner made enquiries, on asking the price my friend was stunned when this "new" owner told her they'd pay that much for a cross with another well known toy breed but not for her pure bred!

She decided to keep both pups and they're now 5 month old terrors


----------

